# My bird is on Anti-Biotics



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi all,

I thought I would share this in case it's helpful to some. 

My bird is 10 yrs old. He has never been sick in his life. About a week ago I took him to the Vet because his droppings had changed. He was diagnosed with an infection, and it was lucky I bought him in because he was at about the 25% infection stage. He is now on Anti biotics, and after 5 days is back to his normal self. He still has another 5 days of his medicine left, then the vet wants me to bring in fresh droppings to make sure the infection is all gone. 

Here's what his symptoms were:
His droppings were very very watery. The bottom of the cage where his droppings were looked like 'mud' and it had a very strong odor. He also was drinking water excessively and was very low energy. I had him out and was patting him, and noticed that he had a strong odor too. I took him in to the Vet on day 3 because I wanted to try some other things first. Well, I am glad I did not wait any longer. These signs are NOT NORMAL. It's not something you can make better, or wait on. If the droppings change, there is something wrong! Take them in right away. 

Watching him get better and better every day, has made me so happy. I'm so glad he is well again. He and I are now closer than ever and this incident has motivated me to be a better owner and pay better attention to his health and diet!


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

It's day 8 of his 10 day dose (Enrofloxacin Susension, 30mg). He is doing great, and been taking to his 'improved' eating (more and new veggie's) very well.... a lot better that I anticipated 

His droppings contain a 'much' better color feces, a little bit less liquid, no more odor, but the urate is not quite there and not formed yet. I will be taking in another sample to the Vet in one more week for testing as she said. I wonder if the Urate is just taking a little more time to restore itself back to normal and if this 'slow' progress is actually at a normal rate. Does anyone know?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Can you post some pix's of the droppings? That would help to see what is going on. Take the pix normal distance and lighting. After you download the pix crop the pix so that there is just a little of the surrounding background. This will result in a close-up pix. Resize the pix to 500 pixels wide and then post. To post you can click on the Go Advanced bottom at the bottom of the reply window. Click on Manage attachments and search your hard drive for the pix. Click on uplaod, close the window them sebmit the posting.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Will do. Am waiting for a fresh sample right now.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Here it is Susanne,

If you look to the right side, you can see the liquid is even splashed on to side of the cage (a few drops).


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...the discoloration you are seeing is a possible indication that the dosage of the medication is too high and effecting the liver. Sometimes reducing the dosage can improve the dropping within a day.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Do you have any dandelions growing in the yard? You might want to give him some of the leaves to nibble on. They are a great green to offer, and if anything is bothering the liver can help filter out toxins in the body.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't, but I'll go to a flower shop today, and get some. Do I wash them first? 

The A.Vet said to give him 4 units (the 4 mark on the syringe), morning and night. I can take it down to just under 4mg then. 

Why is the Urate not back yet?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Average dosage of Baytril (which is the common name for your med.) is .06 per 100 grams, and I beleive that is from a 20mg strength med.

Just rinse off the dandelion greens in a very diluted vinegar water, and them plain water.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow...that seems a lot less than what the A.Vet told me. I will lessen the doses!

I added this question probably before you saw it.....

When will the Urate be back?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It can talk up to a day for the poop to get back to normal, and by then the urates should be almost white. First you will see the urine become clear again and not discolored.

I have learned early on to have the vet mark a syringe to show the exact dosage.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

It's definitely all improving, bit by bit. The urine part is at the 'clear' stage now. Taking dose down is the next step now. 

P.S. I did have dandelion leaves in the yard after-all. The neighbor showed me 

Thanks for all your help Susanne! :smart:


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Good luck, and health, and keep us posted


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, I wanted to post an update. 

Velvet is all finished with his medicine. His dropping is starting to show the Urate in cloudy form and a little runny, but it is now clearly there 

Tomorrow he is going in for another weigh in and the A.Vet is going to check his dropping to make sure the infection is all clear. 

I gave him the Dandelion leaves, and to my surprise he ate it right away and he loves it  I've been giving some to him ever day now for 3 days. I posted a pic of him eating his 'liver flush' 

I've also kept offering different veg every day and he loves Bok Choy! Ate it right away. 
I'm thrilled with all this. He is doing so great now, and he is loving his new improved eating (different veg and grain plate ever day). Still getting used to carrots, and green beans. 

I'll post another update tomorrow after his new dropping exam comes in.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

His dropping is starting to show the Urate in cloudy form and a little runny, but it is now clearly there
-------------------------------- OK...the urates should be firm and a pearly white and holding together. If they are thin and gritty, and when dry have a chalky look, you might want to have your vet run some blood to look at the uric acids levels.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes. She did mention this. She said to bring him in 4-6 weeks (at initial visit). 

We're doing this on the 20th August.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thats great...it sounds like the vet is thorough. You might want to add a few drops of cranberry juice (just enough to slightly tint the water a very pale pink) to the drinking water. It may help restore the urates to normal appearing. Also extra oat groats in a separate dish as a treat helps kidney function, and maintain healthy uric acid levels.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll go get some 100% natural and organic cranberry juice!
He loves his oat groats, will give him a couple more servings than usual. Will give him some right now actually. 

Glad you think the vet is good. I thought she was too, but it's my first time with an Avian vet so that's good to know


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Good luck  And give Velvet some extra scritches...he sounds like a sweetie :0


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

So, I just got back from his dropping test. The infection is all clear. He now has 'Yeast' 

So, he is on another 10 day medication of Nystatin 0.2ml to clear out the yeast.

The vet said that the clearing up the yeast will prevent another infection from this yeast. 

I gave him his cranberry juice!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

PLEASE, PLEASE take care when dosing with the Nystatin orally. It is thick and sweet, and if the tiel struggles there is a high risk of aspiration. A yeast problem is always a secondary problem when using any type of antibiotic. Usually it is prescribed to do when giving antibiotics.

You might ask your vet as to the dosage in the water dish.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh I see...it's thick that too fast a push make go in like a clump. 

The vet tech said to give it to him in 2 small pushes of the syringe. That makes sense now. 

Thanks for the warning....I will be VERY careful! If it has to be slower, (more pushes) I will do it. 

I'll let you know how it goes. I'll give him his first dose tonight. If it doesn't go well, I'll call the vet on Monday and ask them about the water dosing. 

Do you recommend any other foods to give him also to help with this yeast?
I'll keep up with the dandelions leaves and the cranberry juice in his water. 

He's loving all his extra 'new' foods so much, that he actually gained 1gram.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thats great that he loves the new foods. Does Hibiscus flowers grow in your area? It is good for the GI tract. 

Also if you have some probiotics or benebac you can add some to whatever food he likes.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

No hibiscus that I have seen, but I can stop by a flower shop tomorrow and see if they have some. Also, I'll go get some probiotic too. I did a search on this forum and saw what to get him. 

He’s loving his cranberry water! Just about to give him some oat grouts now too. 
No wonder he gained 1 gram…

He just had his first dose. It went ok. I used a towel but he squiggled out of it and I didn’t want to squeeze him to hard. He made a few nasal type noises when I gave the first slow squirt so I waited a few seconds then slowly did the next one. It took 3 squirts all together.... I went so slow I was not sure the medicine even went in but then saw that it did. I think it went ok.
I’ll do better tomorrow now that I know what I’m dealing with as far as going slow goes.

He knows the syringe. When he saw it when I first got him out, he reached over from my finger, to my other hand where I was holding it and he attacked it. 

When I bring him out for scritches, he is flying back to his cage....He is very grumpy at me with all this medicine.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

No hibiscus that I have seen, but I can stop by a flower shop tomorrow and see if they have some.
--------------------------------

ASK to make sure that the flowers are NOT chemically treated.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I hope your cozy little fluff ball starts feeling better soon


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Is this the probiotic


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks tielmom

I think he is feeling a lot better. I caught him playing more in his cage today and he is standing on his new rope perch a lot. He even settled down with me for scritches this afternoon, so I guess he is not as grouchy at me as he was last night. Also noticed he is getting back that lovely soft 'dander' type smell, that he has not had for weeks. 

We're getting there


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

My little fuzzy is all done with his medication. 

20 straight days of it!! (First the anti biotic for 10 days and then the yeast meds for 10days). 

We are happy to be over this. He is not so grouchy at me now  He is very much back to his normal self. 

We will go back in about 1-2 weeks for a Urik acid test. Still no urate in his droppings, and if it's not back, I will address this with the vet when we go back. 

I've kept up all the food recommendations that srtiels recommended, and the DAILY veg and grains servings are going well and are something we now look forward to every day. Such good new veg that he has taken to very well and willingly  (especially varieties of leafy greens, these were easy!)


----------

